# HOW LONG YOU BEEN RIDIN?



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

FOR ME SINCE 1988


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Since 1994 for me :biggrin:


----------



## slamn78 (Dec 26, 2003)

For me its been since I got my permit in 75 , and will be up to the day I die.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

back in 92 when i was introduced to bondo and built what was to me my 1st lowrider bike..i was 12..then moved on to cars..


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

Since... 98 :biggrin:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Since around 93-94.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Jan 13 2005, 06:51 AM
> *back in 92 when i was introduced to bondo and built what was to me my 1st lowrider bike..i was 12..then moved on to cars..
> [snapback]2600394[/snapback]​*


Oh, if that's the case, since about 92-93 when I built my one and only lowrider bike. Or how about since about 1982-83 when I saw my first lowrider and dreamed about someday crusing my lowrider? :biggrin:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Since 93-94


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

Since 93 when i got my first setup and my first regal.


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

92'


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

around 96' when i could afford my first set of spokes, i was 18.



loved lowriding since i can remember.


----------



## LugosCustoms (Dec 4, 2003)

Since 1995 Lowriding IVLIFE 4 Culture 4 Style :biggrin:


----------



## THA CREW (Apr 28, 2004)

since birth.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THA CREW_@Jan 13 2005, 08:06 AM
> *since birth.
> [snapback]2600615[/snapback]​*


Since i was conceived. The little sperm cell cruised low and slow to the egg. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

i juiced my first car at 14,,,ive had a car out every summer since then (exept 1), and im 22 now

been building bikes and model cars as far as i remember back


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

I been hittin switches in my Lac since I was in 16 in 11th grade now im 17 bout to graduate, but i been into low-lows for as long as i can remember


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

I first got interested back as a kid, seeing a few movies (corvette summer, cheech and chong, and the eddie money video "shakin") also I went to car shows alot as a kid, living in NC you didnt see lowriders very often, but there was always the world of wheels car shows, and they usually had at least 1 or 2 flaked out rides on supremes or tru spokes, so I always showed alot of interest in it.


I am 29 now, I didnt mark the date on my calender when it became official ( :uh: ) but lets just say lowriding is my life, without it I would rather die.


----------



## patrik (Oct 31, 2002)

since -88


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Bought my 1st Cadi Coupe in the fall of 92 and the rest is history


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

I started showing intrest in '91 or 92' is was in the 5th grade building models, I got my first lowrider bike in the 6th grade, I got my first lowrider ('79 Caprice) when I turned 16.

I have to agree with you Jason without lowriding I would rather die too.


----------



## shutemdown (Sep 15, 2003)

since 95 and still mashin


----------



## patrik (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 13 2005, 09:04 AM
> *I have to agree with you Jason without lowriding I would rather die too.
> [snapback]2600766[/snapback]​*






:thumbsup:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

Since 93..


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 13 2005, 09:22 AM
> * ( :uh: ) but lets just say lowriding is my life, without it I would rather die.
> [snapback]2600670[/snapback]​*



Howz the wife and kid been?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

got my 1st lowrider in 96, got juice in 98 but I became a lowrider at 8 years old after watching "Born in East LA"


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 13 2005, 11:14 AM
> *Howz the wife and kid been?
> [snapback]2600798[/snapback]​*



the wife and dog are great


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 13 2005, 10:25 AM
> *the wife and dog are great
> [snapback]2600833[/snapback]​*


it was a joke :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 13 2005, 11:30 AM
> *it was a joke :biggrin:
> [snapback]2600849[/snapback]​*



I know :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

Since 1984-85... :biggrin: 

damn I feel old... :uh:


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

1983


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Damn I've been a passenger since I can remember. I grew up around the lifestyle so since about 86 when my nuts dropped.


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

Damn, My first ride was a '63 Nova I rolled in high school, circa 1988. Since then I've had 2 mini trucks, a 5.0, a Rivi, and have owned 5 Impalas, The 5th one I still roll and at 33, I'm showing no interest of walking away from this lifestyle. When I die, I want a caravan of Lowriders. For Life! uffin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

wow....I've been around custom cars and lowriding since I was a kid...but didn't get into my OWN car until 1986 and I'm 34 now....soooo it's been officially.... wow almost 20 years......


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jan 13 2005, 01:05 PM
> *wow....I've been around custom cars and lowriding since I was a kid...but didn't get into my OWN car until 1986 and I'm 34 now....soooo it's been officially....  wow almost 20 years......
> [snapback]2601673[/snapback]​*


THATS ALL ALMOST 30 YEARS HOMIE.....MY BAD 32 YEARS IF LOWRIDING BIKES COUNT CAUSE I HAD MY FIRST BIKE AT 10 YEAR OLD..........MY FIRST BIKE CLUB BROWN EFFECTS , THEN I WHEN TO THE ENTERTAINERS BIKE CLUB.....THEN I JOIN GROUPE CC IN 88.....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Hey Keith...hit me up with your new number...I gotz some questions... didn't the area code change????


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

since around 96. I've been broke fool the past 4 years, but that changes this year.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jan 13 2005, 01:15 PM
> *Hey Keith...hit me up with your new number...I gotz some questions... didn't the area code change????
> [snapback]2601752[/snapback]​*


909-561 7373


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 13 2005, 10:22 AM
> * but there was always the world of wheels car shows, and they usually had at least 1 or 2 flaked out rides on supremes or tru spokes, so I always showed alot of interest in it.
> 
> [snapback]2600670[/snapback]​*


you go to the ones in greensboro in the mid-late 80s? Those are the ones my dad showed at and I was always there thurs-sunday. :biggrin: I loved them shows. I remember seeing street rods all chromed out sitting on stands and rotisseries (SP LOL). I was around 10 years old back then, they even had the original 60s Batmobile there one year. :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

I have been around this my whole life,but it wasnt untill I was 15(11 years ago)when i got in the game!it was around 93-94.
I started out building Lowrider bikes,and moved on up to cars!


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK (Aug 24, 2004)

Since 96 when I got my first car my 66 imp.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

since day 1


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 13 2005, 02:12 PM
> *THATS ALL ALMOST 30 YEARS HOMIE.....MY BAD 32 YEARS IF LOWRIDING BIKES COUNT CAUSE I HAD MY FIRST BIKE AT 10 YEAR OLD..........MY FIRST BIKE CLUB  BROWN EFFECTS , THEN I WHEN TO THE ENTERTAINERS BIKE CLUB.....THEN I JOIN GROUPE CC IN 88.....
> [snapback]2601736[/snapback]​*



Never seen any of ur cars. Always ask you to post, but you never do??? :dunno: :dunno: 


Just curious what 30 years of Lowriding can turn out for an individual.


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

I was 16 when I built my first ride , That was in 1980-1981. Lowriding is truly a way of life. After five years you know who's coming or going.

Low Creations C.C 
Frisco
Since 1974


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Jan 13 2005, 05:08 PM
> *I was 16 when I built my first ride , That was in 1980-1981. Lowriding is truly a way of life. After five years you know who's coming or going.
> 
> Low Creations C.C
> ...



God Damn, you are OG. I think I saw your pic in the first LRM mag, driving a 1977 Chevy truck with square headlights :biggrin: jk. That's cool bro. I would like to hear stories.


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

i have been lowriding since 1987---------if you count bikes and models since 1982--------- :biggrin: that isn't that long


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jan 13 2005, 05:13 PM
> *i have been lowriding since 1987---------if you count bikes and models since 1982--------- :biggrin: that isn't that long
> [snapback]2602425[/snapback]​*



Well, you have me beat. I bought my 63ht in 1988, joined a major club in 1989, had it lifted by Magoos in Bellflower. My family has many old cars, but I always preferred the Lowriders :biggrin:


----------



## lord of the flies (Mar 21, 2003)

my dad built my first lowrider bike in 1986,i didnt get my first car till 1995,so there u have it


----------



## sam56chev (Jul 4, 2004)

i grew up and have been around lowriders and classic chevys all my life,always a lowrider at heart,,but didnt build my first lowrider until 1994.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 13 2005, 02:48 PM
> *Never seen any of ur cars. Always ask you to post, but you never do??? :dunno:  :dunno:
> Just curious what 30 years of Lowriding can turn out for an individual.
> [snapback]2602129[/snapback]​*


HAHA.....AND YOU MAY NEVER SEE ANY............


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 13 2005, 06:27 PM
> *HAHA.....AND YOU MAY NEVER SEE ANY............
> [snapback]2602628[/snapback]​*


hmmm, wonder what the secret is? Really I am just curious. You say you have been in the game for 30+ years, and belong to a major club, sell rims, but I cannot put a car with your name??


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 13 2005, 04:36 PM
> *hmmm, wonder what the secret is? Really I am just curious. You say you have been in the game for 30+ years, and belong to a major club, sell rims, but I cannot put a car with your name??
> [snapback]2602651[/snapback]​*


I WONDERED THE SAME THING


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 13 2005, 06:36 PM
> * You say you have been in the game for 30+ years, [snapback]2602651[/snapback]​*



hmmm, which brings up another good ??? Do the years count being in the game with no ranfla?? If you own a 1982 Cutlass in 1989, and no car after that, does it mean you have been Lowriding for 16 years, even though you only had a car for 1 year? Not directed towards anyone, just asking? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 13 2005, 04:09 PM
> *God Damn, you are OG. I think I saw your pic in the first LRM mag, driving a 1977 Chevy truck with square headlights :biggrin:  jk. That's cool bro. I would like to hear stories.
> [snapback]2602411[/snapback]​*


Carson!! I born in Carson. Used to boogaloo @ carson mall and dolphinpark.Got great memories of the cruises in San Pedro. Moved to Frisco in 71' but came back every summer. no that wasn't me in the first lowrider I was'nt old enough yet , I started in 1980. lrm came out in 77'

much respect,

Donny


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

i started building models in 94.. been riding since 98


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 13 2005, 05:36 PM
> *hmmm, wonder what the secret is? Really I am just curious. You say you have been in the game for 30+ years, and belong to a major club, sell rims, but I cannot put a car with your name??
> [snapback]2602651[/snapback]​*


I MEAN IF YOU DONT KNOW , THEN YOU MAY NEVER KNOW IVE OWNED 4 63 RAGS IN THE LAST 8 YEARS...IF THATS WHAT YOU WANT TO KNOW...........2 59 RAGS 1 60 RAG ( LRM 01) 3 61 RAGS.. LIKE 5 OR 6 62 RAGS ------4 63 RAGS ( STREET CUSTOMS 98/ THE 63 CV IN THE MOVIE RIOT SHOWTIME SPECIAL) HEARTBREAKER 1ST IMPALA ON 20 LA WIRES 3 (STRIPTZZZ IN JAPAN 0 64 RAGS I COULDNT EVEN COUNT...MAYBE 10.AND ALL THESE WHERE SEMI SHOW CARS, AND WHERE SOLD........THATS RAGS ...IMPALAS.........EURO OF THE YEAR 90 ( POISON 87 SENTA CV) I COULD GO ON AND ON.......SO WHAT AM I ROLLIN NOW......


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 13 2005, 09:43 PM
> *I MEAN IF YOU DONT KNOW , THEN YOU MAY NEVER KNOW IVE OWNED 4 63 RAGS IN THE LAST 8 YEARS...IF THATS WHAT YOU WANT TO KNOW...........2 59 RAGS 1 60 RAG ( LRM 01) 3 61 RAGS..  LIKE 5 OR 6 62 RAGS ------4 63 RAGS ( STREET CUSTOMS 98/ THE 63 CV IN THE MOVIE RIOT SHOWTIME SPECIAL) HEARTBREAKER 1ST IMPALA ON 20 LA WIRES 3 (STRIPTZZZ IN JAPAN 0 64 RAGS I COULDNT EVEN COUNT...MAYBE 10.AND ALL THESE WHERE SEMI SHOW CARS, AND WHERE SOLD........THATS RAGS ...IMPALAS.........EURO OF THE YEAR 90 ( POISON 87 SENTA CV) I COULD GO ON AND ON.......SO WHAT AM I ROLLIN NOW......
> [snapback]2602920[/snapback]​*


damn, what you dont like hardtops????? :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Jan 13 2005, 07:44 PM
> *damn, what you dont like hardtops????? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2602925[/snapback]​*


IVE BUILT A FEW....BUT WHY BUILT A HARD TOP, WHEN YOU COULD MAKE MORE MONEY WITH A RAG.....I HAD A FEW 59 IMPALA HARD TOPS.....IVE GOT A 63 HARD TOP NOW, BUT REALLY NOT REALLY FEELIN IT AT THIS TIME....IM PLANNING ON BUILTING A HOG THIS SPRING AND A POOL IN MY NEW HOME


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

ANYHOW I HOPE THAT SEVERS THOSE WHO FELT IM NOT A LOWRIDER...THIS WAS A CLUB MENBERS CAR,,,IN WHICH I BOUGHT AND ROLLED IT FOR 2 MONTHS THEN SOLD IT ,TO JAPAN IN 95 I BELIVE IT WAS THE 3 CAR I SOLD OVER SEAS,,,PULLLED 23K,,,,,SOME RIDERS WOULD REMENBER THE CAR IT SHOWWED FROM 94-95 HE WON ALMOST THE WHOLE 2 YEARS HE SHOWED THE CAR SEMI CUSTOM 60S


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

THE FIRST CAR I SOLD TO JAPAN,,,WE'LL SHOW CAR


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

ANYMORE QUSTIONS DIPPINIT, IS THERE ANY SPECIAL CAR YOU'D LIKE TO SEE ME BUITH.......THIS 63 FOR SALE,,,,909-561 7373 CAL CAR RUST FREE,ALL OG


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Jan 13 2005, 04:43 PM
> *I WONDERED THE SAME THING
> [snapback]2602683[/snapback]​*


You two haven't been reading Lowrider Magazine too often.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Jan 13 2005, 08:02 PM
> *You two haven't been reading Lowrider Magazine too often.
> [snapback]2602962[/snapback]​*


I OFFTEN WONDER WHY??


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

Here's Keith's Euro of the year, "Poison"... the FIRST euro of the year. I remember seeing this car... the pics do it NO justice... much nicer in person! :biggrin: The pics are from another topic in post your rides...


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Damn Keith!


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jan 13 2005, 08:09 PM
> *Here's Keith's Euro of the year, "Poison"... the FIRST euro of the year. I remember seeing this car... the pics do it NO justice... much nicer in person! :biggrin: The pics are from another topic in post your rides...
> 
> 
> ...


YOU KNOW I REDID THE WHOLE CAR 2 WEEKS BEFORE THE SUPER SHOW,CARTOONS ADDED MURALS, BOBBY J KANDY KONN. RE SHOT THE CAR, THEN DROPPED 8K IN GOLD ALONE. THOUGHT OUT THE CAR..I HAD 25K INTO A SENTRA IN 89/90 THAT WAS CRAZY....I REMEBER PAYING 4O00 FOR THE GOLD DAYTONS, BUT THEN


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

SINCE 1985 . :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 13 2005, 08:16 PM
> *YOU KNOW I REDID THE WHOLE CAR 2 WEEKS BEFORE THE SUPER SHOW,CARTOONS ADDED MURALS, BOBBY J  KANDY KONN. RE SHOT THE CAR, THEN DROPPED 8K IN GOLD ALONE. THOUGHT OUT THE CAR..I HAD 25K INTO A SENTRA IN 89/90 THAT WAS CRAZY....I REMEBER PAYING 4O00 FOR THE GOLD DAYTONS, BUT THEN
> [snapback]2603007[/snapback]​*



I remember paying big $$$ for wheels back then... yeah, the car looked way different at the super show... It was waaay ahead of the competition.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

THIS IS WHAT IM DOING


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

damn I wanna see the pic......downsize it.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jan 13 2005, 08:18 PM
> *I remember paying big $$$ for wheels back then... yeah, the car looked way different at the super show... It was waaay ahead of the competition.
> [snapback]2603018[/snapback]​*


I TELL YOU ALL GOLD WAS LIKE 5300 DOLLOR, MAN YOU HAD TO WATCH YOUR SHIT BACK THEN, MY FIRST SET OF REAL DAYTONS WAS 88 , 1500 USED. I PUT THEM ON A 78 CAD, 72 SPOKE,,,MAN IT FELT GOOD OWNING THOSE...FROM MCLEANS TO DAYTONS WAS LIKE FUCKIN A VIRGIN.....SHIT I WANT TO BUY A SET JUST TO HAVE


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

I have a set of OG 13" 72 spoke center gold D's


----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

Its crazy the shit you find when digging through old LRM. I found two in my closet the other day so I was sitting on the shitter looking through them. Flipping through I saw this 60 rag and thought, that guy looks fimular. I'll be damned if it wasn't Keith. Kept flipping through the others and seen some old USO midwest cars featured as well as seeing a "shop call" on Real Customs (which is where I got my frame done and "thought" I hadn't even heard of that shop until finding LIL on Oct of 03.

Its always good diggin through the old stash and realizing shit that you didn't know then.

Oh, and if this seems a bit off topic, the talk about what rides Keith has/had owned is what made me remember all of this. 

And for me its been since 93-94. Granted like someone asked, I don't have a car on the streets right now, but its in the garage being put together...............S-L-O-W-L-Y. But I still consider myself a "lowrider"....even if its just at heart at the moment.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

Keith, I would like to see some of the 59s, my favorite year.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

NOW LET ME TRY AND DO THE MATH,,,,,,I WAS IN NEWSTYLE SAN JOSE FOR 20 YEARS SO THAT TAKES BACK TO 1984, HUNG AROUND THE CLUB FOR 2 YEARS BEFORE JOINING,SO NOW THAT MAKES IT 1982, IT WAS 1976 WHEN I WENT TO MY FIRST LOWRIDER HAPPENING (NOT CARSHOW BUT "LOWRIDER HAPPENING")
THAT'S WHEN I FIRST SAW NEW STYLE AND TOLD MYSELF" ONE DAY THATS THE
CLUB I'M GOING TO JOIN " THE REST IS NEWSTYLE HISTORY!!!!!!!!!!!PAULY


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 13 2005, 06:43 PM
> *I MEAN IF YOU DONT KNOW , THEN YOU MAY NEVER KNOW IVE OWNED 4 63 RAGS IN THE LAST 8 YEARS...IF THATS WHAT YOU WANT TO KNOW...........2 59 RAGS 1 60 RAG ( LRM 01) 3 61 RAGS..  LIKE 5 OR 6 62 RAGS ------4 63 RAGS ( STREET CUSTOMS 98/ THE 63 CV IN THE MOVIE RIOT SHOWTIME SPECIAL) HEARTBREAKER 1ST IMPALA ON 20 LA WIRES 3 (STRIPTZZZ IN JAPAN 0 64 RAGS I COULDNT EVEN COUNT...MAYBE 10.AND ALL THESE WHERE SEMI SHOW CARS, AND WHERE SOLD........THATS RAGS ...IMPALAS.........EURO OF THE YEAR 90 ( POISON 87 SENTA CV) I COULD GO ON AND ON.......SO WHAT AM I ROLLIN NOW......
> [snapback]2602920[/snapback]​*


WAS NOT AWARE .THOSE SOUND LIKE SOME NICE RIDES
I REMEBER A FEW OF THOSE


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

since '97 when my mexican homie showed me my first issue of lowrider. Before then i didnt even know lowriders existed since im from ohio :uh: . started building bikes and models then and got my first impala in '98 when i was 14


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

im 18. loved it since i was six and been ridin a bike for 2 years and a car for about a month.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 13 2005, 07:00 PM
> *ANYMORE QUSTIONS DIPPINIT, IS THERE ANY SPECIAL CAR YOU'D LIKE TO SEE ME BUITH.......THIS 63 FOR SALE,,,,909-561 7373 CAL CAR RUST FREE,ALL OG
> [snapback]2602958[/snapback]​*



You selling a 63 ht Keith?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

2 months :uh: well that was the first time i put switches on a car...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

since 95


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Been into it since 87-88 but dint really start riding until 91-92


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

I have been into it since about 91-92, which is weird since I was born and lived almost my whole life in Idaho I sure did get a lot of shit. Fuckin cowboys.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Since NINE DEUCE and still rollin..........4 LIFE!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 13 2005, 09:00 PM
> *ANYMORE QUSTIONS DIPPINIT, IS THERE ANY SPECIAL CAR YOU'D LIKE TO SEE ME BUITH.......THIS 63 FOR SALE,,,,909-561 7373 CAL CAR RUST FREE,ALL OG
> [snapback]2602958[/snapback]​*



That's cool. I just never seen em, or didn't know they were yours. Sounds like a lot of cars. Did you build them to show, or were they bought and exported to Japan?


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

SINCE 1997


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 14 2005, 09:40 AM
> *That's cool. I just never seen em, or didn't know they were yours. Sounds like a lot of cars. Did you build them to show, or were they bought and exported to Japan?
> [snapback]2604498[/snapback]​*


MOST WHERE TO SELL....I DID SHOW A FEW......AND YES THEY WHERE MY CARS UNTIL THEY WHERE SOLD......


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

u sellin a 63 ht keith?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

WTF is that in your avatar Brent? :rofl:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 13 2005, 10:28 PM
> *Keith, I would like to see some of the 59s, my favorite year.
> [snapback]2603441[/snapback]​*


IM GOING TO HOOK UP MY OLD COMP..THAT HAS ALOT OF OLD PHOTOS...I LOVE 59. I HAD ONE FOR 2 YEARS A DAILY DRIVER, BLINDS IN THE REAR WINDO WIDE WHITES WALLS, TOO TONE BLUE ON WHITE, I HAD OG INTERIOR , AND A 283 WITH A 350 TRAN, IT WAS SUPER CLEAN AND OG, I GOT IT FROM EBAY 8000...AND TOLD MYSELF ID NEVER SELL IT, BUT THEN MY MARRIAGE TOOK A DUMP, AND HAD TO DUMP IT 12000 AT POMONA.......


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 14 2005, 10:33 AM
> *u sellin a 63 ht keith?
> [snapback]2604653[/snapback]​*


YA I GOT A SUPER CLEAN ONE 63 WHITE ON BLUE INTER(OG) CAL CAR ON 13 ITS VERY NICE ASKIN 12500 OR OFFERS, IT WILL BE AT THE SWAP MEET SUNDAY, MY PRIMO DAIVD WILL HAVE IT OUT THERE..


----------



## cadyllac (Feb 22, 2003)

SINCE 1997 :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

I thought "MC KAT" owned the Poison Sentra....j/k :biggrin:


----------



## THE RIDDLER (Dec 25, 2004)

I WAS TURNED ON IN 92 WHEN I MEET GIZMO AND THEN LATER THAT YEAR AT A NOPI NATIONALS I GOT TO MEET THE KING'S OF THE HYRDAULICS R.E.D.S FOUNDERS AND SINCE THEN BEEN GOING STRONG!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i got hooked in 92 and i started to see more and more lowrider in rap video's and it made me want one even more :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I've been juiced since 96, but I've been low for life


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

Hard to believe it's been this long already, but 9 years and still rollin'.


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 13 2005, 10:32 PM
> *NOW LET ME TRY AND DO THE MATH,,,,,,I WAS IN NEWSTYLE SAN JOSE FOR 20 YEARS SO THAT TAKES BACK TO 1984, HUNG AROUND THE CLUB FOR 2 YEARS BEFORE JOINING,SO NOW THAT MAKES IT 1982, IT WAS 1976 WHEN I WENT TO MY FIRST LOWRIDER HAPPENING (NOT CARSHOW BUT "LOWRIDER HAPPENING")
> THAT'S WHEN I FIRST SAW NEW STYLE AND TOLD MYSELF" ONE DAY THATS THE
> CLUB I'M GOING TO JOIN " THE REST IS NEWSTYLE HISTORY!!!!!!!!!!!PAULY
> [snapback]2603452[/snapback]​*


Whats up Pauly remember how live King & story used to be late 70s early 80s it will never be the same  am I showing my age :0


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jan 15 2005, 08:11 PM
> *Whats up Pauly remember how live King & story used to be late 70s early 80s it will never be the same    am I showing my age  :0
> [snapback]2608785[/snapback]​*



HEY BRO DON'T EVER BE ASHAMED OF YOUR AGE, JUST THINK OF IT THIS WAY...
WE GOT TO DO & LIVE WHAT THESE YOUNGSTERS ONLY COULD HEAR STORIES ON HOW GOOD LOWRIDING WAS BACK IN THE DAY.............PAULY


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 15 2005, 09:25 PM
> *HEY BRO DON'T EVER BE ASHAMED OF YOUR AGE, JUST THINK OF IT THIS WAY...
> WE GOT TO DO & LIVE WHAT THESE YOUNGSTERS ONLY COULD HEAR STORIES ON HOW GOOD LOWRIDING WAS BACK IN THE DAY.............PAULY
> [snapback]2609052[/snapback]​*


Well Said Pauly, 



Donny 
Low Creations C.C 
Frisco


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

2002


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Jan 16 2005, 09:59 PM
> *Well Said Pauly,
> Donny
> Low Creations C.C
> ...



WHAT'S UP DONNY? HOW'S EVERYTHING? TELL GLEN,ROBERT AND THE REST OF THE CLUB I SAID WHAT'S UP........PAULY


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jan 15 2005, 08:11 PM
> *Whats up Pauly remember how live King & story used to be late 70s early 80s it will never be the same    am I showing my age  :0
> [snapback]2608785[/snapback]​*


I SPEND A SUMMER IN SAN JOSE, AND I MUST SAY,,,,,IVE NEVER HAD THAT MUCH PUSSY IN ONE SEASON, CRUZIN ON STORY AND KING....I WORKED FOR BINNY RUIZ 5 STAR PRODUCTIONS THAT SUMMER........THAT WAS THE SHIT........WE PARTY TILL SUN UP AND HEAD TO THE OUTDOOR SWAPMEET ON STORY,TO BUY MUSIC,AND FOOD...I GOT A LOT OF LOVE FOR STORY AND KING, ITS WAS THE BEST PLACE I EVER CRUZED......


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jan 15 2005, 08:11 PM
> *Whats up Pauly remember how live King & story used to be late 70s early 80s it will never be the same    am I showing my age  :0
> [snapback]2608785[/snapback]​*


I SPEND A SUMMER IN SAN JOSE, AND I MUST SAY,,,,,IVE NEVER HAD THAT MUCH PUSSY IN ONE SEASON, CRUZIN ON STORY AND KING....I WORKED FOR BINNY RUIZ 5 STAR PRODUCTIONS THAT SUMMER........THAT WAS THE SHIT........WE PARTY TILL SUN UP AND HEAD TO THE OUTDOOR SWAPMEET ON STORY,TO BUY MUSIC,AND FOOD...I GOT A LOT OF LOVE FOR STORY AND KING, ITS WAS THE BEST PLACE I EVER CRUZED......


----------



## THA CREW (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 18 2005, 11:31 AM
> *I SPEND A SUMMER IN SAN JOSE, AND I MUST SAY,,,,,IVE NEVER HAD THAT MUCH PUSSY IN ONE SEASON, CRUZIN ON STORY AND KING....I WORKED FOR BINNY RUIZ 5 STAR PRODUCTIONS THAT SUMMER........THAT WAS THE SHIT........WE PARTY TILL SUN UP AND HEAD TO THE OUTDOOR SWAPMEET  ON STORY,TO BUY MUSIC,AND FOOD...I GOT A LOT OF LOVE FOR STORY AND KING, ITS WAS THE BEST PLACE I EVER CRUZED......
> [snapback]2616809[/snapback]​*


cruising on story and king was the shit...anyone remember this cruise??????? :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> I first got interested back as a kid, seeing a few movies (corvette summer,
> 
> 
> and I thought I was the only who remember corvette summer. That was the first time I had seen a lowrider. Joe Rays rivi. and sense then is when i was hooked.
> ...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Real cool topic here.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 19 2005, 10:06 AM
> *Real cool topic here.
> [snapback]2620810[/snapback]​*


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THA CREW_@Jan 19 2005, 09:56 AM
> *cruising on story and king was the shit...anyone remember this cruise??????? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2620605[/snapback]​*



YEAH I REMEMBER THAT WEEKEND, THAT'S WHEN TOMMY FROM T&W HYDRAULICS TOOK OUT THE WHITE REGAL AND BATTLED RIO FROM AZTLAN IMPERIALS WITH HIS REGAL, THEY MET UP AT DAIRY QUEEN ON WHITE RD. THEY DANCED THE REGALS AGAINST EACH OTHER, THE COPS CAME AND THEY STILL WENT AT IT EVEN WITH THE COPS YELLING AT THEM TO STOP!!!! :rofl: :rofl: 
NOW THATS WHAT I CALL A BATTLE :thumbsup: .........PAULY


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 19 2005, 11:09 PM
> *YEAH I REMEMBER THAT WEEKEND, THAT'S WHEN TOMMY FROM T&W HYDRAULICS TOOK OUT THE WHITE REGAL AND BATTLED RIO FROM AZTLAN IMPERIALS WITH HIS REGAL, THEY MET UP AT DAIRY QUEEN ON WHITE RD. THEY DANCED THE REGALS AGAINST EACH OTHER, THE COPS CAME AND THEY STILL WENT AT IT EVEN WITH THE COPS YELLING AT THEM TO STOP!!!! :rofl:  :rofl:
> NOW THATS WHAT I CALL A BATTLE :thumbsup: .........PAULY
> [snapback]2623494[/snapback]​*



Damn, I wish I could have been here in the old days, when cruising really used to jump. I remember when I was 16, now 31 going to Hollywood blvd and it would literaly be gridlock with Lowriders, we would get out of the car and walk up to people we knew. Of course it didn't last forever. :tears: :tears: 

The only reason I like Blvd Nighs is for the cruising scene :biggrin:


----------



## v_dolo2000 (Apr 28, 2003)

STILL DREAMIN'!  :biggrin: 

Soon, very soon. I got da car just got to make dat first step. Besides dat I been into lowriders over 10 years.


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by patrickpina_@Jan 20 2005, 12:11 AM
> *does that volume have velocityt tour in Tucson, arizona!
> [snapback]2623867[/snapback]​*



sense 1976 and still ridden.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

I've been down since 1989


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I've been ridin for at least 3 months!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

1976
My uncles 57 Chevy


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

YAEH I'VE BEEN IN THE LOWRIDING SEEN SINCE 76 WHAT GOT ME INTO IT WAS SEEING MY SISTERS BABY DADDY FROM NORTHGATE HOPPING THE SHIT OUT HIS 70 -AND 67 CAPRICES BUT WHO GOT ME INTO HYDRAULICS WAS THE OG'S BACK THEN WAS STAN FROM STREET PLAYERS SOME PEOPLE KNOWN HIH AS FAT MACK .THEN THERE WAS JACK KENNEDY WITH HIS REMOTE CONTROL HYDRAULICS.AND I CAN'T FORGET ABOUT FREEPORT CLASSICS THEY HAD SOME HOPPERS .FRANKLIN BLVD WAS THE SHIT BACK THEN IT WAS LIKE BOULAVARD NIGHTS BUMPER TO BUMPER.ONE THING I NEVER HAD WAS A HOPPER AND THATS WHAT I'M CRAVING RIGHT NOW SO WILL SEE MAYBE THIS IS THE YEAR.I HOPE MY GRANDKIDS BECOME LOWRIDERS AND DO SOMETHING POSITIVE INSTEAD OF CLAIMING A STREET THAT DON'T BELONG TO THEM.MY GRANDSONS GRANDPA IS THE PRESIDENT OF OLD STYLE CC; IM THE PRESIDENT OF THEE STYLISTICS-HIS DAD IS THE PRESIDENT OF IMAGINATIONS SO THERE YOU GO MY GRANDSON HAS NO CHOICE HIS BLOOD HAS LOWRIDING IN HIM ALREADY.


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

1989


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jan 21 2005, 03:21 AM
> *I've been down since 1989
> [snapback]2627945[/snapback]​*


Isn't it great that Lowriding is making a major come back in Houston.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Since 1982......I got pictures of me at age 2 hitting the swithch in my dad's 73 Monte. I wish I was able to cruise King and Story in San Jo and the Mission in San Francisco back in the day. i heard it was the shit. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 19 2005, 09:09 PM
> *YEAH I REMEMBER THAT WEEKEND, THAT'S WHEN TOMMY FROM T&W HYDRAULICS TOOK OUT THE WHITE REGAL AND BATTLED RIO FROM AZTLAN IMPERIALS WITH HIS REGAL, THEY MET UP AT DAIRY QUEEN ON WHITE RD. THEY DANCED THE REGALS AGAINST EACH OTHER, THE COPS CAME AND THEY STILL WENT AT IT EVEN WITH THE COPS YELLING AT THEM TO STOP!!!! :rofl:  :rofl:
> NOW THATS WHAT I CALL A BATTLE :thumbsup: .........PAULY
> [snapback]2623494[/snapback]​*


i just talked to rio a few months ago he said he had just got out of prison..... :uh: 
we bullshitted about the good old days .....................he was always a kool ass muthafucka


----------



## original square (Jul 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 18 2005, 11:31 AM
> *I SPEND A SUMMER IN SAN JOSE, AND I MUST SAY,,,,,IVE NEVER HAD THAT MUCH PUSSY IN ONE SEASON, CRUZIN ON STORY AND KING....I WORKED FOR BINNY RUIZ 5 STAR PRODUCTIONS THAT SUMMER........THAT WAS THE SHIT........WE PARTY TILL SUN UP AND HEAD TO THE OUTDOOR SWAPMEET  ON STORY,TO BUY MUSIC,AND FOOD...I GOT A LOT OF LOVE FOR STORY AND KING, ITS WAS THE BEST PLACE I EVER CRUZED......
> [snapback]2616809[/snapback]​*


66 riviera G.S. front /back 1978 yes 1978.....im an old M.F.
I was in 10th grade....original tru spokes/5;20-14s
i recall story & king ...back to back lowriders...we used to have opening of the runs
north main walnut creek...santa rosa..jefferson st. napa......shit that was along time ago...


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by original square_@Jan 22 2005, 06:20 PM
> *66 riviera G.S.  front /back  1978 yes 1978.....im an old M.F.
> I was in 10th grade....original tru spokes/5;20-14s
> i recall story & king ...back to back lowriders...we used to have opening of the runs
> ...


V-Town rider I see.......so you must remember "Springs Road"! My dad's always talks about cruising from back in the day. Jefferson Street in Napa used to be poppin in the late 90's. Do the still do the end of the summer cruise?


----------



## hijo de chilango (Nov 16, 2004)

since i was 17 im 20 now but first time i ever hit a switch was on my mi tio's dirty bird a day after my 9th birthday
so i guess you could say off and on about 11 years give or take a couple for incarceration


----------



## original square (Jul 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Jan 22 2005, 10:38 PM
> *V-Town rider I see.......so you must remember "Springs Road"!  My dad's always talks about cruising from back in the day.   Jefferson Street in Napa used to be poppin in the late 90's.  Do the still do the end of the summer cruise?
> [snapback]2633951[/snapback]​*


ya springs rd still a hot spot... the last 8-10 years lowriding has made a big come back....they still have opening of the runs round here...woodland has a big one,
and during the summer the sac-amaniaics are off the hook...my first hopper was a 62 biscuit...7 big ass cat batt..alum blocks had just came out..
an "ORIGINAL SQUARE"( ADEL) dump, and a #8 pump head,(pieces of shit)
#8 hoses thru custom made fittings...i had friends who worked at mare island naval ship yard,they could fab anything!!!! :biggrin: i had my coil springs made at concord coil spring specialties...back then all we had was 1 ton moogs..or train springs off a train...the springs made all the diff.... :biggrin: :biggrin: them batt would hold a charge for 3 months... 
if your from fairfield then your pops should remember kirk and chad...62 conv,and a 70 elcamino (double pump to the nose)...them 2 guys were legends in there own time....that was back in 81-82-83-84-hell i cant remember it was too long ago...that 62 biscayne was the first to 3 wheel... and catch them kind of inches arond here.... :biggrin im a legend in my own mind) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

since i was 15, 1998


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by original square_@Jan 23 2005, 04:32 PM
> *ya springs rd still a hot spot... the last 8-10 years lowriding has made a big come back....they still have opening of the runs round here...woodland has a big one,
> and during the summer the sac-amaniaics are off the hook...my first hopper was a 62 biscuit...7 big ass cat batt..alum blocks had just came out..
> an    "ORIGINAL SQUARE"( ADEL) dump, and a #8 pump head,(pieces of shit)
> ...


You are an O.G......LOL! My dad know's Chad and Kirk real well. He has told me about the El Camino, he said it was off the hook!


----------



## slamn78 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by original square_@Jan 23 2005, 04:32 PM
> *ya springs rd still a hot spot... the last 8-10 years lowriding has made a big come back....they still have opening of the runs round here...woodland has a big one,
> and during the summer the sac-amaniaics are off the hook...my first hopper was a 62 biscuit...7 big ass cat batt..alum blocks had just came out..
> an    "ORIGINAL SQUARE"( ADEL) dump, and a #8 pump head,(pieces of shit)
> ...


Yes I do know Kurt And Chad ,, back then chad painted his el co a powdwer baby Blue with black glaSS ALLTHE WAY AROUND THE ELCO... kURTS 62 WAS DARK BLUE and had cut glass tail lights in the rear..Actually I still stay in contact with kurt since he still has solano glass as his business here in Fairfield. If you were rollin back then then you should remeber BDees hydraulics, fernandez with the custom monte carlo, Johnny Miller, Ghetto george,Bobby Dearmon, and the rest of the mini drive lowriders like Dennis bellos, Kalipas bros. , sesei calientes and his crew..As a matter of fact when chad stopeed rollin his el camino he busted out with his 63..What were you ridin back then ??? PM me with your real name ,I would like to chat with you ....


----------



## IGOTRUSTYDAYTONS (Nov 28, 2003)

My uncle built me a car when I was 14... so since I am OLD... 16 years


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IGOTRUSTYDAYTONS_@Jan 23 2005, 11:26 PM
> *My uncle built me a car when I was 14... so since I am OLD... 16 years
> [snapback]2637435[/snapback]​*


that convertible cadillac???????????


----------



## IGOTRUSTYDAYTONS (Nov 28, 2003)

:twak:  No not my ex's car... whiich he sold anyway so he does not even drive it!!!!
Mean ass!!!!! 
:biggrin:


----------



## original square (Jul 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slamn78_@Jan 24 2005, 01:17 AM
> *Yes I do know Kurt And Chad ,, back then chad painted his el co a powdwer baby Blue with black glaSS ALLTHE  WAY AROUND THE ELCO... kURTS 62 WAS DARK BLUE and had cut glass tail lights in the rear..Actually I still stay in contact with kurt since he still has solano glass as his business here in Fairfield. If you were rollin back then then you should remeber BDees hydraulics, fernandez with the custom monte carlo, Johnny Miller, Ghetto george,Bobby Dearmon, and the rest of the mini drive lowriders like Dennis bellos, Kalipas bros. , sesei calientes and his crew..As a matter of fact when chad stopeed rollin his el camino he busted out with his 63..What were you ridin back then ??? PM me with your real name ,I would like to chat with you ....
> [snapback]2637415[/snapback]​*


ohhhh ya...bedees hyd l.o.l. :biggrin: chris hodges,john parish,lilbro from the crest,rob kalipas....ya them was the good days...thats when we rode as 
ROYAL DESTINY C.C. ask kurt about the hop off we had at dan foley park..the cops showed up and ran us off,we all went down to the waterfront and the whiteboy with the 62 took all the money...that was me ..i worked at bills tires and hyd... :biggrin: that must have been early 80s...i remember that 63. clean,nachimichi deck,n.o.s adel original squares...(brand new) :biggrin: he allways had big money...


----------



## slamn78 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by original square_@Jan 25 2005, 12:33 AM
> *ohhhh ya...bedees hyd l.o.l.  :biggrin: chris hodges,john parish,lilbro from the crest,rob kalipas....ya them was the good days...thats when we rode as
> ROYAL DESTINY C.C.  ask kurt about the hop off we had at dan foley park..the cops showed up and ran us off,we all went down to the waterfront and the whiteboy with the 62 took all the money...that was me ..i worked at bills tires and hyd... :biggrin: that must have been early 80s...i remember that 63. clean,nachimichi deck,n.o.s adel original squares...(brand new) :biggrin: he allways had big money...
> [snapback]2639400[/snapback]​*



I went to several Royal Destiny meetings at the pizza place there off of mini drive were harbor freight is now just prior to the club actually starting to break apart.. At that time there was a guy named John that had a grand prix that lived in Fairfield but was still down for v town.. At that time I had a black cordoba then a white regal shortly after but by that time Royal d fisilled out so I rode with New Classics out of el sobrante and my son Guam 707 still has that pic when he was like 2 or 3 in the back with the plaque so thats like 1983. And chris hodges if I am not mistaken had an oldsmobile or delta 88 . Also thats also the time that Bill poysner had a cordoba but then on the night of the main in Vallejo he broke out with his moms lincoln with star wires and 5.20s and I just put on my ride the star wire classics..Rob just had his tbird painted and his bro with 75 cougar busted out also both freshly painted by Manual Angel.I remember Chris hodges always wore a baseball cap and would hit switches from the time he got in his car till the time he got out... I was also at dan foley 1 time when cops ran us out , we went down to mare island waterfront and kurt lost when he spun a key on around his 5 th hit to another 62 , then the 62n out hopped a chevelle, and a 63 out of richmond,,was that you !!!!!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Who remembers that yellow 68 impala with the black top from New Classics that got off crazy cruzin San Jo :0


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Since I was 16 years old and bought my first car, 1976 Monte Carlo and cut the springs to lower it with 14x7 reversed true spokes.... :cheesy:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Since 1973...As I told my dear ol'Mother I was born to be a Lowrider. My first love was a 69 Chevelle NEWWAVE/KLIQUE (aka Hopping Mad 79-81). I've crusied the best spots. Whittier Blvd / Story & King Rd.. Put'n it down in 'D' town now. Rolling on Supremes and yes my car scrapes frame front and back. I'm Old Skool.. Alrato Loco. Homie Styln 69 Impala.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

93 WAS THE YEAR OF MY FIRST LOWRIDER. IT WAS A SLAMMED 79 MALIBU ALL DECHROMED AND IT WOULD SCRAPE THE LINES IN THE ROAD.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THA CREW_@Jan 19 2005, 10:56 AM
> *cruising on story and king was the shit...anyone remember this cruise??????? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2620605[/snapback]​*


haha i remenber that still have the flier lol my dad and uncles used to cruize king and story back in the day he had a 59 elco and a 59 hard top also a 69 impala a blue one and a few other rides as well and i rember being with my uncle and my dad in my uncles white 58 hard top lifted he used to scrape the shit out of that car he also had a 64 impala and my other uncle had a ford galaxie white lifted some of you old sckool guys might know them george, ruben , and angel so i guess i was born into it built models as a kid still do lol had bikes and my first impala in 96 it was a 73 before that had a 64 elco never drove it 

sorry for the long post wish i was old enough to have cruised when it was the shit kinda slow now days btw dickcheese good topic homie :thumbsup:


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

TTTOOOOO long ...too many shows..toooo many traveling miles...Tooo many women lost ...Tooo Much $$$money$$$...My car is og as it gets as far as the pit is concerned...It has started it's 13 th year in competition..with the same frame & all...I've been running the same pumps for 10 of those 13 years....It may not be the baddest street dancer...every year ...but I promise it has won more $$$ than any other over it's 13 years....longevity is the key ...Right???No, for real fun is the key....What else keep's us towing cars all over the country year after year???? & if your family supports you or is involved(better yet) then you have it made.    Lowride 4 life
GIZMO


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

a little of 5 years, yeah I'm not an og yet but i'm in for life! :biggrin:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

i built my first lowrider bike like in 92 or 93 i cant remember but ive be lowridin ever since.so its been well over ten years ill have to post some pictures of my lolo's


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i've liked lowriders for as long as i can remember, and i got my first lowrider bike back like in 1994 or 1995


----------



## MrTrejo (Apr 17, 2002)

First got into lowriding about 1988 when i went to my first car show wid my family, got my first lowrider bike in 91, now im workin on my impala :biggrin:


----------



## arizonalow (Dec 28, 2004)

I got into lowrider bikes back in 89, got out of prison in 2001, got my first car lowered with rims. got a 63 impala now that bobby j is working on with me


----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)

first car was a lowrider, but ive only started driving 2 years and a bit ago.

so.... 02 basically. haha.

ive been INTO lowriding since i was 13 though. plan on ridin for my whole life.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

T
T
T


----------



## esechino (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm a youngster, built my first lowrider bike in 98, got an 82 regal now chopped conevertible stlye :biggrin: .


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

since 1991 when I turned 16


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Been in the Game since 1989 and Until the day my casket drops.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Nov 14 2006, 11:47 AM~6566509
> *Been in the Game since 1989 and Until the day  my casket drops.
> *


same here bro!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

1987 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

building lowrider bikes since 1977,first lowrider car 87


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Been a lowrider my entire life. got my first low in 92. I"ll ride till I die..then I hope theres 61 vert with all golds to match them streets for me in heaven.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jan 13 2005, 08:18 PM~2603016
> *SINCE 1985 .  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kandi66 (Jul 22, 2006)

been hitting switches for 10 years strong Altered Images it's a midwest thang


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

since 95 homie


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

1987 with a Bondoed out Schwinn Stingray and a bent springer, won my first trophy for bikes in '95. Won my first trophy for cars in 2000. Dip'n the shaw since '98 but I've been on the Shaw all my life.

Lowriding will always be a part of my life.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

I just started yesterday.


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 14 2006, 07:03 PM~6569098
> *I just started yesterday.
> *


i was thinking about maybe next monday. Ive got my eye on a NICCCEE 5.0. If not, I know where I can get a TIGHT ASS probe foe cheap.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

late 82 lifted my first car


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

DAMN 1978 worked on my Uncles 1957 Bel-Air. Was the first time I was like this is the shit. My first dabble was a Lowrider 10 Speed, It has 10 Teardrop lights, and two 6 X 9's and a small amp with battery. I thought I was the shit


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin: 1980 i remember seeing the bombas in E.L.A.,Lifestyle CC,Groupe CC, Majestics CC,and Delegation CC.......i was 14 and always hangin wit the homies....built the first one in "82...a white '74 pontiac LeMans wit the white/red/black factory cloth seats......fucked up and wrecked that bitch showing off for a homie of mine.....got right back in the game after that though....went thru a couple Chevys,a 78 Caddy coupe,a Nissan Sentra,a 77 Olds.a 80 Monte Carlo.Then,in 1996 mi familia moved East to Atlanta,Ga.,and at that time there was a lot of lo-lows...met "Big D" from Hilltop CC,a lot of solo riders,Rey Cintron,Sergio,Levi,Valle,Mario,Marlon,Keth,Gizmo,Dave,Darryl,Quentin,and a gang of cats from Latin Low CC...we still cool till this day......then got a 88 Nissan Hardbody,2 Regals,currently on the 3rd,and got a 64 impala and 40 Ford p.u. on deck.Plus my son wants the Regal.....i told him he can get it when we get the 64 done.... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

95


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

1980


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 14 2006, 12:48 PM~6566521
> *same here bro!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

I was born into Lowriding so its 43 years for me but I started driving a lowrider in 1976.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

got my first ride in '81 a '69 coupe de'ville. riding ever since............ will be ridin even after death............ put the word out to all the homies that i want a massive cruise with all the homies for my services. being from the bay, and KOOL with all the riders and clubs around, i dont think it will be a problem


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

mini truckin in 89, lifted in 91, first lowrider around 92-93? :biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

94


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

Lowriding since 98


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

97'....first car and i spent every dollar i had on paint, chrome, and some 80 spoke bolt-ons :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

since i was 16.. and 29 now


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

1986,owned my 1st lowride the year after..


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

about 12 years


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

STARTED WITH BIKES !! GOT MY FIRST CAR AT 16 IM 34 NOW .


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

1992 :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

since day one :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

"SINCE 1990" I WAS 12 YEARS OLD,29 NOW! & MY 3 BOYS ARE FOLLOWING MY FOOT STEPS!!"THEY WERE BORN INTO THE GAME"!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT FOR A COOL TOPIC


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

about 13 years


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

I have been in the lowrider mix since 94. I hung with United Cities Car Club in Mcallen TX, In Less than a year i had hydros on my regal in 94. Lowriding is in my heart! ill ride till i die.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

1992


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

cant remember :dunno:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

1989


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

since 1990'... :biggrin: 17 year's .......DAMN!!!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Jan 19 2007, 06:58 AM~7029195
> *cant remember :dunno:
> *


good answer :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

first ride in 80. but truly ridin in 85. a 79 monte, true classics sand bags and air shocks. shit i was only 17. used to ride all "aired" up, hit a side street and drop the ride then hit a side street a pull the springs all the way out. shit we got to b hella quick at busting those springs out and puttin them back at the next stop. :biggrin: every 1 thought that shit was juiced........couldnt figure out y i never hit switch


----------



## Big Juan (Apr 16, 2006)

Since 1994, 14 years and still love the lifestyle.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

2001


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

since 91


----------



## Lyfaluxury (Apr 12, 2004)

worked on my first lowrider at 14..never owned a car that wasn't on 13's...I'll be 30 this summer


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

SENSE 1976 TO 2007 EVERYDAY. AND THATS NO BULLSHIT. HOW MANY PEOPLE CAN SAY THAT.


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

1989's the number, another summer!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

73 years.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

17 YEARS


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 19 2007, 07:52 AM~7029150
> *1992
> *


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

since 97


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

I BEEN LOWRIDIN SINCE '84 .WON MY FIRST TROPHY IN '86 AND EVERY YEAR SINCE.............WHEN I DIE THEY'LL HAVE TO PRY THE SWITCH OUT OF MY HAND........TU MADRE.....................


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

STARTED OF WITH BIKES AND MY FIRST RIDE IN 1988 !!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

since 1999 :biggrin:


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

my first memories of lowridin were of my uncle pernell from hawthorne 
and his 72 glasshouse on mcleans. i was about 10 years old. didnt get a ride of my own until i was 18 and got a 83 cutlass on the only set of daytons I bought new. :biggrin: then I got a 70 impala. and since the cutlass and the dz were long gone I had to save up for a set of 100 spoke LA wire direct bolts from the Tint shop. had alot of half decent cars then had a clean 78 cutlass that got wrecked it was on LA wire knockoffs then the cutlass in avatar. it was a 87 on LA wires I got from the wheel network. also got a 66 impala and a 51 chevy truck ill finish when im done with school. right now i roll a 81 gmc cabellero. oh yeah I had a 90 fleetwood d' elegance on factory cadillac wires i bought on ebay. there were more cars but those were the best. thats my story....


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

I've been into lowriding since I was first born I used to sleep with a model 64 impala instead of a teddy bear than my dad said that the only way I would eat without crying or throwing food was when my dad would put a lowrider video and now im 15 and Im trying to get my 63 going.


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

Since 89


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*I remember back in the early 90's my dad showed me a picture of him and his homies on a street with abunch of cars sitting on supremes and bolt ons. Never really knew wut they were until I grew up. Im 16 now, got my 1st car last year. A 1990 Lincoln Town Car sitting on 14's. It aint juiced YET. but living in a city where lowriders are like 1 in a dime compared to the many imports. My dad never got to own 1 b/c of the mistakes he made in life...but as for me...Im staying outta his ways. I cross my fingers and HOPE that this summer I will be able to juice my ride. everyone please hope me the best *


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

LOWRIDING SINCE I WAS 15, MANY CARS HAVE CAME AND WENT THRU OUT THOSE YEARS AND IM STILL LOWRIDING. THATS ABOUT 27Y IN THE GAME AND STILL HITTING SWITCHES TILL I DIE uffin:


----------



## el Jeffe (Sep 23, 2006)

Been into lowriding since I was about 13, got a 77 chevy pickup when I was 15. 13 years later and I've got my 69 lincoln.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

when i was 14 my dad got me a 67 impala. it was a og owner 52,000 miles all og for 700 bucks. that was in 91


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

since 1976 started with low conspiracy bike club me and my brother started the bike club,


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

Been ridin since 72 first car 1965 chevy impala, juiced in the back..


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

started in 92 my first ride was a 64 hardtop. finally got it juiced in 94. pic of my baby in 96. still in same club after all these years


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Iv'e been a fanatic since i was 12yrs old.... first issue of lowrider magazine and i was hooked. I didn't get rolling till i was 17. Now im envied for my 2 juiced rides, and the club i founded.... im 21 by the way...


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

1976 right here kiddies.


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

early 80's


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cuate64_@Nov 24 2010, 10:32 AM~19152728
> *early 80's
> *


x2


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

i been in the game 8 years my bro had a 64 impala.
sold it and at 12 i bought a mazda and threw some spokes didnt have a license and the car wasnt registered i was like fuck it i mobbed that shit. then i got my first lo lo at age 14 wit switches and was rough cause i got scammed makin the deal. but got that ride anyway.
i been hittin car shows, cruizin, hittin switches and i wouldnt have any other way. im 20 now started thiz club Livin Low thiz year its rough but it feels good watchin fooz break they neck when you ride. but im gonna be ridin till the end. :yessad:


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 12 2005, 10:25 PM~2599639
> *FOR ME SINCE 1988
> *


yup yup Rich it's been a long time huh?! i think i met up with you back in, like, 91ish? gotta stay with it cause aint nothin like liftin on people!


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

I have rode bmx/street all my life and rode with some sk8er's a lot, well when I was 16 this sk8er i knew went to denver co. for a while and in that time I got my first car an 81 olds cutlass ( 92-93). Had a lot of fun in that ride. When thet sk8er came back in town he was in a cutlass like mine on some Mcclane bolt ons and 5.20 tires sportways I think , Thin I was like thats what I whant .
2 months later I bought the bolt ons and was hooked.

Oh and I forgot some of the guys from Down 4 Life in KC.MO. had a lot to do with my addiction . :biggrin: :worship: Thanks 4 paveing the way for me and showing me how the ******* do it. :biggrin: LOWRIDERS TILL I DIE!!!


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

my pop sence 78 my self sence 82


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I WAS INTO VW BUGS AND BUSSES SINCE 86.

I AINT GONNA TRY TO SOUND LIKE i BEEN INTO LOWRIDING FOREVER, IT WAS 2005 WHEN I REGISTERED ON LIL CUZ I BOUGHT A BIGBODY AND GOOGLE SEARCH SHOWED ME THIS PLACE. 

SO TECHNICALLY IM A NEWBIE. ONLY 5 YEARS STRONG :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

MAN RIDING SINCE 83, BUT MY FIRST ACTUAL HELP IN BUILDING WAS 1979. MY FIRST BUILD WAS 1983. NEXT BUILD WAS IN 1989, AND THEN AGAIN IN 1992. TOOK A BREAK FOR A LONG TIME. THEN BACK AT IT IN 2002. BUT DOING IT SINCE THEN


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Since birth in 1963 and till the casket drops! TFFT.* uffin: :420:


----------



## JOEYS CUSTOM (Dec 1, 2010)

1984 when i was born i came home in a 61 impala juiced on 5.20 13 and my dad had already built me a pedal car that i still own to this day :biggrin:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 12 2005, 11:25 PM~2599639
> *FOR ME SINCE 1988
> *


Since 88 wen I saw cars lining up at the Tulare fairgrounds for a lowrider mag show then I started on bikes then to cars. And still rolling 4 eva !!


----------



## -FROST- (Feb 7, 2007)

I was into lowriding since 1987, had a lowrider bike, building lowrider model cars, reading magazines, and attending car shows. 1993 I got my license when I turn 16 and picked up my first lowrider, 1979 Lincoln Continental, hooked it up with 14x7 Tru-spokes and 2 lowrider Fenner pumps and 8 batteries. :happysad:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 29 2010, 06:32 PM~19193906
> *I  WAS INTO VW BUGS AND BUSSES SINCE 86.
> 
> I AINT GONNA TRY TO SOUND LIKE i BEEN INTO LOWRIDING FOREVER, IT WAS 2005 WHEN I REGISTERED ON LIL CUZ I BOUGHT A BIGBODY AND GOOGLE SEARCH SHOWED ME THIS PLACE.
> ...



Hahahahah Me too in 82 with a 66 bug... welded up a select a-drop in the front dropped the rear by moving the splines, dual webbers an 009 dist and some bad ass tunes. Couldn't afford an Impala back then, but I was slammed


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

RHYDER SINCE BIRTH!!!

I used to watch and help my uncles work on their Rivi when I was 11...Once they took me the nearest construction site which was a Thrifty's in progress,took some bolt cutters opened up the fence and I went and pulled the gate off the lift bed while they stood lookout LOL!!!My uncle rolled with 1 gate to the 1 car battery,it was slow as hell.We tried to go bacc and get another one weeks later but there was a Doberman Pincher standing guard...

My first Lowrider was a '77 Coupe 2Pump 4Battery 3Sw(front,bk & PC) in '91 on some 4X Gold Daytons "HOT" off the streets.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 2 2010, 12:24 AM~19216414
> *Hahahahah  Me too in 82 with a 66 bug... welded up a select a-drop in the front dropped the rear by moving the splines, dual webbers an 009 dist and some bad ass tunes.  Couldn't afford an Impala back then, but I was slammed
> *


damn thats old school, I remember when we would pull the torsion bars out the front lol. post pics :cheesy: 

heres my 55 oval ragtop, long gone now but this was in 2001



















my old bus, its in australia now.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 2 2010, 07:57 AM~19218352
> *damn thats old school, I remember when we would pull the torsion bars out the front lol. post pics :cheesy:
> 
> heres my 55 oval ragtop, long gone now but this was in 2001
> ...


that muffafuckas nice. i had a 67 with one piece windows in fron and pop out in the rear. dual port 1600 with dual 48 ida webbers and a stinger exhaust. porsche hubcap nipples. cal style bug. and yeah we pulled out the torsion bars too. not all just a few. :biggrin:


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

I have been doing this since 85 my jr year of high skool


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 2 2010, 07:57 AM~19218352
> *damn thats old school, I remember when we would pull the torsion bars out the front lol. post pics :cheesy:
> 
> heres my 55 oval ragtop, long gone now but this was in 2001
> ...



hahahhaah that was way before digital cameras. I'll see if I can find a couple pics and scan them.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 2 2010, 07:57 AM~19218352
> *damn thats old school, I remember when we would pull the torsion bars out the front lol. post pics :cheesy:
> 
> heres my 55 oval ragtop, long gone now but this was in 2001
> ...


bas ass rides BTW


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

1989....


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

since i was 13 im 29 now


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

SINCE I WAS 8 OR 9 BUT DIDNT GET MY FIRST CAR TILL I WAS 15 A 1966 IMPALA AND BEEN RIDIN EVER SINCE  SO I BEEN RIDIN SINCE 2000


----------



## MrBigGrillz (Dec 2, 2010)

Man it's been a long time. I was born in 69 in south city where my pop's owned a shop I was always around cars. My Dad rebuilt and customized classic American steel on the side buyn',styln',profilen' for a while and turn'n them out for a profit. In the late 70's, we moved to Deadwood City eastside middlefield and most all my childhood friends were lolo's in the making (lil'loc's) looking up to the olders with their asphalt hittn cadi's & imps. my first was a 63 imp that i bought from my great aunt after unca bill passed in 1988 although it was the 4-door model, it was mint on the inside as well as the outside! my girl crashed it though in 91 drunk driving, hit a parked car on the el camino and didnt stop til she stumbled in the door. girlfriend no more! ever try to find imp parts at eastside wreckers. all the way from daly city to epa..good luck. but i found a 63 biscayne just the same. drill hole for trim, slot the bolt holes to suck it in nicely,good to go. ended up selln it for $6500 and bought a corvette, traded the vette for a 64 ss bu, rear ended 0-60mph,totaled,picked up a 63 300c, blew the 403. then got married and wife wanted new cars. i divorced 8 years later. now im back to what's in my blood 
ROLLN BIG BAD AMERICAN STEEL!! HERES MY LATEST W.I.P. '72CDV WITH 80K


----------



## MrBigGrillz (Dec 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 2 2010, 09:18 PM~19224080
> *bas ass rides BTW
> *


DEM BUG'S ARE FUCKNGROOVEN! :biggrin:


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

Since 1996...


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

i was building lowrider cars since the 70's, but when i turned 16 i got a toyota truck (that was in 84) and 3 weeks later it was slammed!


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MrBigGrillz_@Dec 3 2010, 02:28 AM~19226498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


some people catch their thumb in the pic, and then others manage to catch half a face in the pic :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

built my first lowrider at 14,but you know I had to be into the style long before that.

I think true riders are born that way, its just funds, knowledge and enviroment that delays that actions you take on what you love


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

Lowriding & building lowriders since 1996 for me :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

see my signature below :happysad:


----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

Been ridin since 73, seen a lot of changes in the game, still building to this day, just takes a little longer, gettin old.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

today


----------



## CMonte3 (Jan 6, 2009)

Low Ridin since 1980!!!


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Since 1960,my YOB  .Made it official in 1975, when I bought my first car,a 1969 impala coupe,rollin on 5.60s and cragers.What you know about that youngster :biggrin: .


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

I SEE A LOT OF PEOPLE WHO CLAIM THEY HAVE BEEN RIDING A LONG ASS TIME AND STILL RIDING AROUND IN A FUCKIN G BODY? I MEAN COME THE FUCK ON. :uh: PEOPLE NEED TO GIVE THEM CARS TO THEIR SONS AND MOVE UP.


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

I started with lowrider bikes when I was a teen in the early 90's then when I got my first car in 2002{ been locked up awhile} I been lowriding ever since.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

i had my cutlass while i was in JR high slammed on bolt ons couldnt drive but ive had a lowrider since then, ive basicly always had a lowrider got my lisence in my old MC


----------



## chevyman125 (Sep 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slamn78_@Jan 13 2005, 02:39 AM~2600162
> *For me its been since I got my permit in 75 , and will be up to the day I die.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

I bn riding since 95 wen I got my first car a 89 fleetwood n b4 that wuz always riding shotgun wit primo in his 76 Monte or my other cousin had a mini truck wit a dancing bed n wen I wuz born in San Jose 1980 was brought home in my dads Ltd on true spokes lol


----------



## memories63 (Jan 18, 2010)

Since 05 I was 15 with my permet but allwaysed love lowriders since a lil kid :boink: :run:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

...about two weeks


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Dec 8 2010, 02:33 PM~19274168
> *I SEE A LOT OF PEOPLE WHO CLAIM THEY HAVE BEEN RIDING A LONG ASS TIME AND STILL RIDING AROUND IN A FUCKIN G BODY? I MEAN COME THE FUCK ON. :uh: PEOPLE NEED TO GIVE THEM CARS TO THEIR SONS AND MOVE UP.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

BEEN LOWRIDING since 95 STARTED OFF WITH BIKES N MODEL CARS AND HELPING MY BIG BROTHER WITH HIS CARS AS A LITTLE SHORTY


----------



## cruz77 (Jan 17, 2008)

I been lowriding since back in 96' when my uncle had me hit the switch of his baby blue 74' monte carlo for the first time.. instantly fell in love!


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

Its going on 12 years for me,that I've been in the game.Since 1999 homies.


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

im the only person in my whole fam thats into lowriding so i cant say i was inspired by a fam member nor a friend i cant remember what was the first lowrider i ever saw. i serosly cant remember what or when i got hooked on lowriding its almost like i was born for this but i know that i got my first lowrider bike in 5th grade and i bearly got my first car like two months ago a 41 chevy and im only 16 and always going to be lowrideing till the day i die :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

I BEEN RIDIN SINCE 95 FROM LOLO SCHWINN'S TO CHEVYS! :biggrin:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@Dec 10 2010, 11:41 PM~19298859
> *im the only person in my whole fam thats into lowriding so i cant say i was inspired by a fam member nor a friend i cant remember what was the first lowrider i ever saw. i serosly cant remember what or when i got hooked on lowriding its almost like i was born for this but i know that i got my first lowrider bike in 5th grade and i bearly got my first car like two months ago a 41 chevy and im only 16 and always going to be lowrideing till the day i die :biggrin:
> *


I feel ya on dat homie.Im da only one in my fam into it too.I remember seeing old Eazy E,Ice Cube,& Snoop Dogg music videos on MTV.And,when I saw dat movie Boyz In Da Hood,it changed my life...lol...Then,I got a 80' Buick Regal & put some deep dish 5 stars on it with low profile tires & me & a buddy heated up da springs & slammed it pretty low.But,I don't really count dat.I've been into lowriders since about 94' or 95' but I didn't get a car with juice till 99'.U should post up a pic of your 41' Chevy & let US check it out homie.


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Dec 10 2010, 11:11 PM~19298631
> *Its going on 12 years for me,that I've been in the game.Since 1999 homies.
> *


HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL U LOWRIDERS!!!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

GOING ON 28 YEARS ,MY FIRST LOWRIDER 75 GLASSHOUSE AND STILL HAVE ONE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 and 59 rider (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Dec 5 2010, 08:51 PM~19247560
> *Lowriding & building lowriders since 1996 for me  :biggrin:
> *


x2 for me


----------



## Mr Mejia (Jan 26, 2010)

Ive been cruisin since 1995..back in the day I had a 1974 Glasshouse, all original , real clean. I went down to Flacos Hydraulics on Culebra and they heated the coils to drop it real low. Old School...Well I was cruising down another street on the Northside and I hit one of those covers from the sewer that was sticking out in the middle of the street. DAmn! It felt like I flipped over! Totaled my car from the bottom up. I miss that car!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

so wait, my 3 or so years of lowrider bicycle riding before i got my license qualifies? if thats the case i been ridin since 99' lmfao


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

always love'd lowriding scince a chavalito but got my first car in 95 64 impala


----------



## bills chop shop (May 4, 2010)

Since 89.can't stop won't stop cause lowriding is a drug I won't stop doin.alohaz am keep it goin for many more years to come


----------



## finewine89 (Jun 20, 2010)

:biggrin: been riddin since 98 and still rollin 4 life.


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

since 90 and i wasnt old enough to drive!!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

SINCE 93'


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

had my first juiced car in '96


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>
I got to put this up in here because I hit a mild stone here in 2011 "30 Years" from 1981-2011 with the "SAME CAR CLUB" but I started low Riding when I was 16 with my first car so that makes 32 years of low riding on 2 & 4 wheels all together and till the casket drops. Representing the "BIG T" to the fullest with my 3 rides and my Vicla each and everyday.</span>*


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

Lowriding since 1980, my first car was a 1984 Cadillac Eldorado, second car 1978 Cadillac Seville, third car 1978 Cadillac Sadan De Ville, Fifth 1979 Buick Regal. After moving to Oklahoma in 1997 I put Lowriding on hold too focus on my familia, finally in 2002 got my hands on a 1964 SS Impala that I have fixed up investing more them my house is worth, now I am back in the Game


----------



## ERICK_NOBLEZA (Mar 12, 2010)

me sine 1990 when i was born haha, well i started with model cars in maybe 2000 then bikes to cars , built a few model cars back then then 4 lowrider bikes to now 5 cars already (blazer, regal, another blazer and another regal then got my dream ride my 61 impala) they aint all show, but they my lowlows :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## 8~Zero~1 (Oct 22, 2009)

Anyone else here was their first in their family to love lowriding or the first one to be a rider?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EastSider801_@Jan 8 2011, 02:17 PM~19540680
> *Anyone else here was their first in their family to love lowriding or the first one to be a rider?
> *


yep right here. Im the only one in my family into it.


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

I been rolling since mid 90's but started rolling hard late 90's and still building today I love lowriding I'm in the south but my heart rolls with da west. My drive way looks like I'm from Cali LOL.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 8 2011, 03:21 PM~19541105
> *yep right here. Im the only one in my family into it.
> *


same here. i live in hillbilly land. no clue why i fell in love with lowriders. all my friends had minitrucks..compact cars in the 90's. i always had a big ride rollin on spokes.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 8 2011, 02:21 PM~19541105
> *yep right here. Im the only one in my family into it.
> *


x2 grew up in the white suburbs and didnt even like lowriders... around 1990 lifted my mini-truck and my friend talked me into putting 13"s on it. the look grew on me and i had my first lifted car around 91-92.... the rest is history


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Jan 13 2005, 09:04 AM~2600766
> *I started showing intrest in '91 or 92' is was in the 5th grade building models, I got my first lowrider bike in the 6th grade, I got my first lowrider ('79 Caprice) when I turned 16.
> 
> I have to agree with you Jason without lowriding I would rather die too.
> *


Got any pics of that 79?!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EastSider801_@Jan 8 2011, 01:17 PM~19540680
> *Anyone else here was their first in their family to love lowriding or the first one to be a rider?
> *


Yup me too. My pops Is real old fashioned. I'm first generation on this side of the border and my dad always thought Lowrider were for gangbangers. Not until I was able to buy my own rider was when he started to see that it was more then just a interest for me


----------



## 8~Zero~1 (Oct 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Jan 8 2011, 08:44 PM~19543801
> *Yup me too. My pops Is real old fashioned. I'm first generation on this side of the border and my dad always thought Lowrider were for gangbangers. Not until I was able to buy my own rider was when he started to see that it was more then just a interest for me
> *


true, my dad used to tell me that wire wheels son de pinche cholo(gangbangers) :uh: till i tooked him to a show and he saw some of the real nice rides out there


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

since 1976 :biggrin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Dec 13 2010, 11:23 AM~19315080
> *I feel ya on dat homie.Im da only one in my fam into it too.I remember seeing old Eazy E,Ice Cube,& Snoop Dogg music videos on MTV.And,when I saw dat movie Boyz In Da Hood,it changed my life...lol...Then,I got a 80' Buick Regal & put some deep dish 5 stars on it with low profile tires & me & a buddy heated up da springs & slammed it pretty low.But,I don't really count dat.I've been into lowriders since about 94' or 95' but I didn't get a car with juice till 99'.U should post up a pic of your 41' Chevy & let US check it out homie.
> *



not much but good for a first car :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

im just a 15 year old teenager but i've been in for about 2 years now, i just have a bike....but im lovin it and will always ride...


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

been rollin' since 75,first car was a 55 Pontiac 2 dr hardtop,and will continue to roll until they bury me in my ride,my 67 Buick Riviera


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend63_@Jan 13 2005, 07:42 AM~2600558
> *Since 93-94
> *


 :h5:


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

I been riding for about two years... I grew up more on the big rim thing, i was 15 when i picked up my first car now im 17.. and theres nothing better than lowriders when i drove my car all i could think about is riding 13s
when i first got it









all i did to it.. and new interior as well

















BUT I SAID FUCK BIG RIMS and FWD... i sold it and got my self a fleetwood going 13s crosslace on this one


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

13 years of NON STOP lowridin :biggrin:


----------



## hypnotiq (Nov 22, 2010)

Was born with Lowrider blood in me so everything came natural and was surrounded by it since birth. :biggrin: 
My dad was the president of one of the very first car clubs started in my county and my older bro took the love for lowriders and so did i. :thumbsup: 
started cruising with my bro and his club when i was 8ish then took up LowLow bikes when i was 12 and at 17 got my first LowLow ranfla and been riding them since. got a 82 juiced regal as my daily driver. :biggrin: 
so im just continuing the family tradition  
KEEP LOWRIDING!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

20 YEARS FROM BIG FISH PRODUCTIONS


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

Restored my 66 Riviera "Pearl Jam" over 36 years ago...

I was only 12 years old when I started this labor of Love...

after 4 years I finally finished the car and showed it at the RG Canning Car Show in Long Beach in 1979...

I proudly retired this car as an IMPERIAL and moved on to new projects.


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

1991 here with a few breaks due to various reasons..but first love since day one..it'll never get old or played out..


----------



## 07-Gator (Nov 18, 2006)

Since 1991 first car was 84 regal with supremes on it


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

i started rid'N when my dad gave me his 86 LS i was 14 i couldnt drive it but when i turned 18 i got it cut my car was named nutn but blue my dad or mom or nobody wanted to drive my car it was funny but then i repainted it and now they all want to ride and drive my car now its painted white lol but ima re paint it 1 more time and not touch it loli am 22 now


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big fish_@Jan 9 2011, 10:56 AM~19547150
> *20 YEARS FROM BIG FISH PRODUCTIONS
> *



whats up fish we already know you ride lol hopefully when you come bacc out here to the desert we should have some good footage for you me and my bro and ty we got a couple suprises we want to show you :biggrin:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Bulit my first low Rider Bike when I was 10yr old back in 1975. When I hit 13 I graduated to my first car. A 1966 Impala SS HT in 1978. Used the money I saved from mowing lawns on the weekends. 

My Mother was PISSED OFF when she came home from work. She asked me "who's car is parked in my driveway"? And I said with a Smile on my face, "Its Mine Mom, you said I could do what I want with the money I saved, so I bought me a Low Rider. :biggrin: 

That was 33 years ago, without counting my days in Chicano's Pride Bike Club and if all goes well, I will continue the Life Style in the AFTERLIFE AS WELL


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Since 99
first juiced & flaked caddy in the city


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jan 11 2011, 09:46 PM~19571982
> *Bulit my first low Rider Bike when I was 10yr old back in 1975. When I hit 13 I graduated to my first car. A 1966 Impala SS HT in 1978. Used the money I saved from mowing lawns on the weekends.
> 
> My Mother was PISSED OFF when she came home from work. She asked me "who's car is parked in my driveway"? And I said with a Smile on my face, "Its Mine Mom, you said I could do what I want with the money I saved, so I bought me a Low Rider.  :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 same here.. when i brought my fleetwood home my dad was like "I dont want it here  " two days later he was asking me " LET ME DRIVE IT :biggrin: "


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

10 years total..started with models, then went to bikes, now working on my car :biggrin:


----------



## bounce13 (Jan 2, 2006)

i have been rollin for about 21 years or so. i was 14 when i bought a 47 fleetline, although i was to young to drive i still drove it everyday to school i had to park down the street so the school would not see me. i drive a lowrider-3 pump 12 batt- as my daily and put about 17000-20000 miles a year on it. every car i have owned has ben cut and been my daily and i have not gone with out a car for more then 1-2 months in 20 years


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

I've been lowriding since 97 my first car was a 78 Coupe Deville threw on some tru spokes and air shocks cause I couldn't afford Hydro's and thought I was the shit :biggrin: Pops got me hooked it's in my blood can't stop won't stop


----------



## Sixty_Three (Oct 27, 2010)

since 17 now im 29


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

since i was 15 im 50 now my 1st lowrider was A 66 CORVAIR CONVERTIBLE


----------



## 8~Zero~1 (Oct 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by twin60_@Jan 14 2011, 06:00 PM~19599152
> *since i was 15 1990
> Location PASADENA,CALI
> Interests No Information*


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

since 13 now im 20 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

SINCE THE DAY I WAS BORN IN 1985


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

I said I started when I was like 16 but when I was just like 1 1/2 or 2 years old my parents started to buy me a load of Hot Wheels when I was growing up. I used to make my own low riders back in the dayz by smashing the out of them so they would be low riders but all I ever did was bend the axle and butterfly the wheels and ruined ever one of them what a shame. Now a days they make all kinds of different sized toy low riders and today I have a hell of a collection of low rider toys. Over the years I've been buy as many toys as I can afford and have been storing them all away for the day I have my own Grandchidren so they start their life's off by playing with low rider toys and God willing they will grow up like I did with a passion & love for the American Classic Automobiles. All I can say is Thanks Dad & Mom.


----------



## 909lowride64 (Mar 3, 2008)

1987 and still have the same car i started with.


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:biggrin: 1979


----------



## R8RIVLIFE (Feb 4, 2010)

been into lowridin since i was around 10, built models wanted a lowrider bike but bought a 62 biscayne, didnt do nothin with it, bought a regal when i was 14 got 13 inch hundred spokes and a cd player, dad drove it til i got my license when i was 15 now im 25 and my 4 year old son says he wants to drive a lowrider, its a beautiful thing.


----------



## CMonte3 (Jan 6, 2009)

Since 1978 and the fever still hasn't left me yet. :biggrin:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R8RIVLIFE_@Jan 16 2011, 02:36 AM~19610382
> *been into lowridin since i was around 10, built models wanted a lowrider bike but bought a 62 biscayne, didnt do nothin with it, bought a regal when i was 14 got 13 inch hundred spokes and a cd player, dad drove it til i got my license when i was 15 now im 25 and my 4 year old son says he wants to drive a lowrider, its a beautiful thing.
> *


THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT HOMIE...KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## R8RIVLIFE (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Jan 16 2011, 07:49 PM~19614825
> *THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT HOMIE...KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.
> *


thanks homie, just tryin to keep this culture alive and well


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

Well i'm a 2nd generation lowrider, so i've been around them since day one. i was born in August of 88, so 9 months before then is when i started?


----------



## bigpops915 (Dec 27, 2007)

since 1972 ,


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

late 60"s.......".L" st. EAST SIDE WILMAS


----------



## thouse (Nov 11, 2010)

well i came home from the hospital in a front & back lincoln town car in 1973, my dad let me have a 64 chevy when i was in the 10th grade washington high school 1989 so all my life, my own car 1989.


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

Since june 1977


----------



## china (Nov 2, 2007)

ive been lowriding since the 70s as a kid my familly has always had a lowrider in fact one of the first cars i lowrided on was my uncks car which is now in the smithsonian musuim car known as daves dream


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

1976. A good year for myself as a lowrider an Raiders fan. 
1 luv to the OG's for makin this possible uffin:


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

92..... torched my first set of springs on my monte carlo


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Feb 3 2011, 02:51 PM~19778911
> *92..... torched my first set of springs on my monte carlo
> *


DID YOU GET THEM EVEN? :biggrin:


----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Feb 3 2011, 03:52 PM~19778920
> *DID YOU GET THEM EVEN? :biggrin:
> *


Summer of 82

i remember heating my NOVA leaf springs, (muffler shop, 120th and Wilmington)
then Athen cut the nose a few months later finally came up with enough BEER money to get the back cut, 
but til then a little sagg to the right LOL


----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twin60_@Jan 14 2011, 07:00 PM~19599152
> *since i was 15 im 50 now my 1st lowrider was  A 66 CORVAIR CONVERTIBLE
> *


 i remember those corvairs hitting the streets and VWs too
:biggrin: big ups


----------



## Big Poppa (Feb 14, 2011)

I've been hitting the switch since 1980, :biggrin:in my "69" Impala on rockets.


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

Before i could even drive. Bought a 67 Impala when I was 13yrs old!! Had lowrider bikes since 10yrs old. So that will be since 92-93 or so...... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Feb 3 2011, 02:51 PM~19778911
> *92..... torched my first set of springs on my monte carlo
> *


I did that with my 86 s10 blazer. Paid like $20 at the Muffler shop. Didn't like it to bouncing. One week later bought lower kit and its ride smooth. It was back in 1996.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

SINCE 86 WITH A LOLO BIKE ...................


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ciscosfc_@Feb 24 2011, 12:28 PM~19950528
> *Before i could even drive. Bought a 67 Impala when I was 13yrs old!! Had lowrider bikes since 10yrs old. So that will be since 92-93 or so...... :biggrin:
> *


Same here I was 14 when I got my first car 1976 cutlass amd threw it on some 13x7s real fast


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by china_@Feb 3 2011, 10:11 AM~19776877
> *ive been lowriding since the 70s as a kid my familly has always had a lowrider in fact one of the first cars i lowrided on was my uncks car which is now in the smithsonian musuim  car known as daves dream
> *



Here's is a pic of Dave's Dream outta New Mexico









David Jamarillo, a coal miner and lowrider from Chimay籀, NM, died in an automobile accident in 1978 before finishing the conversion of a nine-year-old Ford LTD. His wife and members of his extended family decided to continue work on "Dave's Dream" as a memorial. On April 4, 1992, "Dave's Dream" received the blessing of a Catholic priest in a special ceremony in Chimay籀. 


.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Feb 26 2011, 07:57 PM~19968961
> *Here's is a pic of Dave's Dream outta New Mexico
> 
> 
> ...











Lowrider "Dave's Dream"
Catalog #: 1990.0567.01, Accession #: 1990.0567
In collection
From the Smithsonian Collection

In 1978, David Jaramillo of Chimayo, New Mexico, bought a 1969 Ford LTD from an uncle and began converting it into Dave's Dream-a lowrider that he hoped would win the top prize at a major auto show. Later that year, Jaramillo died in a highway accident in another car. His wife, Irene, and members of his family decided to continue work on "Dave's Dream" as a memorial. From 1979 to 1982, the family entered the car in many shows, taking "Best Lowrider" award at regional and national events in Albuquerque, Santa Fe, Espanola, Grants, and Chimayo. Jaramillo had installed a new and larger V8 engine, added the sunroof, and began the body work. After his death, family members finished some of the remaining modifications that Jaramillo had planned, and, following lowriding tradition, they added further improvements each year that the car was shown. Then the car was stored, cared for by Irene Jaramillo and her son, David, Jr., until 1990, when it was acquired by the Smithsonian's National Museum of American History.
Physical Description

Members of the Jaramillo family agreed to send Dave's Dream to the Smithsonian, provided the original plan of modifications would be completed in New Mexico. Artisans and technicians from Chimayo, Espanola, Santa Fe, and Albuquerque participated in 1990-92. The iridescent paint involves multiple players of acrylic lacquer. The added decorations and Jaramillo family portraits are airbrushed, and the red velour upholstery is stitched in the "diamond tuck-and-roll" fashion. The car's suspension is equipped with a special hydraulic system, powered by electric pumps in the trunk; this system allows the car to "dance" and "hop" in characteristic lowrider style.
Details
Date Made:

1969
Dates Used:

1978 - 1992
Locations:

New Mexico
Note:

Chimayo
Credit:

Purchase
History

Dave's Dream is one of the legendary lowriders of the late 1970s and early 1980s in the Santa Fe, New Mexico, area. It invariably took "first" or "best in show" when exhibited. In contrast to the hot rod-an individualistic expression of white-male aspirations of power-the Latino lowrider activity is fundamentally a community expression. Both Anglos and Latinos love to see and be seen in their respective automotive creations, but for Latinos, the lowrider and its creation and display deeply involve the nuclear family, the extended family, and the Latino community as a whole. The family is involved in financing the work, supporting the owner, and exhibiting and displaying the car. At organized car shows, the whole family participates, helps show the car, and helps accept any trophies. This idea is further extended by the lowrider clubs. They are run by the men but involve the families, and the clubs often "adopt" selected members' cars for special support. The clubs serve as exchanges of information on technology and artistic technique, and they sponsor shows, often in cooperation with other clubs. The lowrider clubs and their involved families are expressions of Latino values of family and community.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

1965, introduced to lowriding by my older brother but they weren't called lowriders back then, they were called cruisers...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

1972;;BIG AL VW JUCIED FRONT AND BACK


----------



## 07-Gator (Nov 18, 2006)

Since 91 had a 84 regal with supremes and whitewalls


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 1 2011, 08:39 AM~19988123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

For about 23 years ... I remember riding with my pop's in his 64 SS hardtop when I was like 6... I'm 29 now .....


----------



## cbone63 (Mar 24, 2009)

Had a love for Cars when I was 14, started as a Hotrodder, then into Minitrucks and volkswagans, and loved Lowriding ever since, now I'm 45, been Lowriding from 1987


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Feb 3 2011, 03:39 PM~19778435
> *1976. A good year for myself as a lowrider an Raiders fan.
> 1 luv to the OG's for makin this possible uffin:
> *


Good year homie, Thats the year I was born and the raiders won the Super Bowl. :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

including today it's 3 days total more or less. uffin:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

GOT MY FIRST RANFLA IN 2001 BUT I CAN STILL REMEMBER THE FIRST TIME I PICKED UP A LOWRIDER MAG IN ABOUT '90 OR '91, MAN I FELL IN LOVE, I CA REMEMBER SUCH RIDES IN THERE LIKE "FLAVOR OF THE MONTH 63", GUMBY THE 48 FLEETLINE, MAN. OLD SCOOL CARUCHAS. ANY WAY HERES MY CONTRIBUTION. JUST GOT RID OF THE 65 WISH WE COULD OF KEPT HER.


----------

